

Avoid using the term "Cloud Computing" except when being ironic - progga
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2011/06/avoid-using-the-term-cloud-com.html

======
mechanical_fish
Okay, I'm supposed to use ambiguous, obscure, or unpronounceable acronyms when
speaking to people?

 _Maybe_ we've reached the point where non-geeks know what "SaaS" is, and
don't confuse it with the attitude or the statistical software or anything
else. But does anyone outside of Silicon Valley recognize "PaaS" when I use it
in a sentence? Anybody want to tell me how to pronounce "IaaS" without
inadvertently slandering myself?

Maybe the time has come when the general public needs more fine-grained terms
for what folks have come to call "cloud computing", but I doubt these are the
right terms.

~~~
antirez
I agree with you, in order to fix a problem the article presents terms that
are not suitable.

For instance in the context of a service like gmail, why we should talk about
"cloud" or say "SaaS" when it is as simple as a "web application"?

PaaS IMHO it's better translated as "cloud applications platform", or "cloud
application service".

Finally I don't think IaaS is acceptable as it covers too much things,
especially two things that I would simply call:

* Virtual Machine Service (EC2, Linode, ...)

* Cloud Storage Service (S3, Dropbox, ...)

Edit: yes... I used three times Cloud in the end, so at least for me the
problem is that "Cloud" alone means very little.

~~~
mjschultz
I think Dropbox is considered SaaS (and doesn't precisely fit your definition
of "web application"). I would put S3 into PaaS as it boils down to a storage
platform.

Right now I agree with saying IaaS is just a VM service, but I'd hesitate
because there may be future changes that invalidate that connection.

Keep in mind these terms are provider-centric not customer-centric. For
example, Amazon provides their networking and computer infrastructure as a
service to you the customer. You realize this service as VMs. Similarly, GAE
provides a platform for you to use, and you realize this as a place to run
your cloud application. And to finish the triad off, SaaS provides customers
with software and they realize it as an application. So it somewhat depends on
if you are looking at these things from a customer perspective or a provider
perspective.

I believe this NIST document provides fairly clear terminology:
[http://www.nist.gov/manuscript-publication-
search.cfm?pub_id...](http://www.nist.gov/manuscript-publication-
search.cfm?pub_id=909505)

------
kstenerud
Meh. When I say "cloud", people understand that whatever it is, it exists "out
there", and not in some server in the basement of my office or as an app they
need to install on their computer/device.

Nobody cares about the more fine-grained terminology, and in fact they
shouldn't be expected to. This is nothing more than a purist rant.

~~~
Angostura
So why use cloud rather than ’Internet-based'?

~~~
k_bx
Because it doesn't matter what is it based on. Important is _where_ it is. I
mean, yes, instead of "in the cloud" you could say "out there", but that's
more confusing, because can mean too much things. Cloud is a nice word that
does it's job well.

------
iamdev
Oh the list of terms we should avoid.. it could fill a NoSQL database.

------
acangiano
It's not a big revelation, but you should always use the language that fits
the audience. If you feel the audience can handle it, all you have to do is
define concepts (with reminders if it's easy to forget them) before you start
using them.

------
grannyg00se
I would avoid using ambiguous catch phrases or buzzwords completely. For
serious discussions anyway. If you are marketing, or just chatting it's fine.
But if you're in a professional technical meeting just don't do it. Don't talk
about "the cloud". And please don't say "AJAX".

------
tewolde
You shall not PAAS!

------
georgieporgie
"sass" "pass" and "ee-ass"?

I hate "Cloud" as much as the next nerd, especially when it's used to mean,
"Internet", but these just aren't going to work.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Why is "internet" a better word for the cloud?

~~~
qdog
The 'internet' is an interconnected network of computers. A cloud is a bit of
weather phenomena.

I don't like trying to re-purpose the word cloud, because isn't all that
descriptive. Do you have high-availability provided by distributed, load-
balanced servers? Maybe. Local mirrors? Maybe. A machine in your basement you
rent VM images on to suckers? Maybe.

------
asmithmd1
I am going to be paid $325 for spending 2 hours talking about cloud computing
as part of a focus group. I figure this study has to be sponsored by some big,
clueless company - IBM maybe? If anyone in the Boston area is interested in
participating contact me and I will get an additional $50!

Performance Plus / Boston Field & Focus, Inc. is a market research facility
with offices in Greater Boston. We are looking for individuals that are
interested in participating in a discussion group about software development.
Come discuss these emerging technologies, including cloud development and
services, in this field with other professionals from start-up companies.
These groups will take place on the evening of November 14th in Boston and
will last for approximately 2 hours. You will receive $300 and $25 for parking
for participation in the study.

We're conducting this study for research purposes only. You won't receive any
sales or marketing follow-up.

